

The death of Myspace: A former employee looks back - bootload
http://www.pedestrian.tv/entertainment/news/the-death-of-myspace-a-former-employee-looks-back/31505.htm

======
bootload
_"... Look at the odds against Facebook, Myspace had music, videos, local
partnerships, mobile integration, millions of bands, four times as many users,
the marketing sway of the FOX media empire, 22 international offices and $900
million in cash from Google. And Facebook still won out. You can’t deny that
is impressive. But how did they do it? ..."_

Better hackers?

